# 2009 tacoma x-runner , WTF



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

I LOVE THIS TRUCK but ,WTF was the engineer thinking with the rear speakers. The door have the cutouts. Everything is there so what happened.
What are these 2in POS they sit about 5in from my head and I'm 6'4". Its like having one ear full of chirping crickets when the radios to loud. So as a DIYMA'er I've started another project.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Heres a pic of the truck.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

The system is simple 
Alpine w505
Alpine HD Radio
PDX.5
Dynaudio Fronts
Eclipse Co-axials rear fill
10" ImageDynamics Sub behind drivers seat
Rammatt everywhere. & etc.
If ya'll dont know the x-runner comes with a sorry @ss subwoofer between the rear seats on the back wall. Look like something out of X-men the movie. It lights up blue at night. Just so so cheesy.. I'll post pick later., But now I have to order a rear panel becasue of the hole the panel has for the stupid sub thingy. ANywas rant over.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

dang... how frustrating. Good luck.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Why would they take the extremely cheap way for there sport truck which people will pay more for? But seriously 2in POS computer speakers in the headliner. WOW!! Thats scary what else did that engineer screw with???


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

how about the 2" POS speaker they put right behind your head rest in the 85 grand dodge viper? now THATS something to get pissed off at 

no need for rear speakres in your trunk anyway 

b


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

They need to make those X-Runners in a single cab... I'd scoop one up in a quick hurry. Sweet truck nonetheless. I've always liked the looks. A neighbor of mine has a blue one that he's done a few things to... looks very sharp.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> how about the 2" POS speaker they put right behind your head rest in the 85 grand dodge viper? now THATS something to get pissed off at
> 
> no need for rear speakres in your trunk anyway
> 
> b


What are you talking about Bing? That's a GREAT spot for the midrange in a 3 way setup... drops right in!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thats true, for the true surround experience, i bet you can tune it so a male singer sounds like its in front of you and a female sounds like shes behind you...ooo lala lol


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> thats true, for the true surround experience, i bet you can tune it so a male singer sounds like its in front of you and a female sounds like shes behind you...ooo lala lol


Better than potentially having Clay Aiken behind you!!


----------

